
Show HN: Material Design for Bootstrap 4 - FezVrasta
https://fezvrasta.github.io/bootstrap-material-design/
======
FezVrasta
Author here, it took a lot of months to update the project to the new
Bootstrap version, modernize the build pipeline and improve the look of the
project.

Now it's finally ready for production use, and it's obviously free! :-)

